# Austin Powers Star unter Mordverdacht



## Dynamitarde (12. Oktober 2011)

Joseph Son der Schauspieler bekannt aus den AustinPowers Film - Das Schärfste, was Ihre Majestät zu bieten hat. Sitzt wegen Entführung und Misshandlung einer Frau eine lebenslängliche Haftstrafe ab.Er soll in Kalifornien einen Mithäftling umgebracht haben.
Quelle:Austin Powers Star unter Mordverdacht | DE Movies - Yahoo! Kino Deutschland


Wow.Sieht auch schon wie ein Mörder aus
Sollte bis zum Tot in Einzelhaft sitzen


----------



## derP4computer (12. Oktober 2011)

Wer alles so als Star bezeichnet wird.


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Oktober 2011)

Naja der ist für mich eher so nen B oder C Promi, mehr aber auch net


----------



## robbe (17. Oktober 2011)

Finds immer lustig, das so ziemlich jeder Nebendarsteller und Statist plötzlich ein Star ist, sobald er irgendwas angestellt hat.


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Oktober 2011)

Star ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2011)

Würden sie es nicht hinschreiben, würde sich niemand den Artikel angucken.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2011)

Naja ins Dschungelcamp passt er ja, das wars dann aber auch schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich tippe, dass er dafür noch zu unbekannt ist.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Oktober 2011)

Ok dann halt Bauer such Frau, ach ne warte mal Austin such Frau


----------



## NCphalon (17. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du einen der Filme gesehn hättest wüsstest du, dass das net der Darsteller von Austin Powers is^^


----------



## MrReal1ty (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab den Film gesehen, aber iwie kann ich mich an den kaum noch erinnern.............


----------



## Hampti (2. November 2011)

Star ist gut. Eher Faß^^


----------



## Hampti (11. November 2011)

Und weiss man jetzt schon genaueres?


----------

